# FFXI PROBLEMS!! POL-1160 Error (PlayOnline connection) PLEASE HELP



## muscledadam (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay, i play ffxi, on the asura server. I've never really had any problems with playing ffxi. However, as soon as this new patch just came out, everytime i try to connect in PlayOnline, i get the error message:

"Error CodeOL-1160
Network is busy or there are connection problems. Please try again later or verify that network cables are plugged in...."

Sometimes, i manage to connect through some miracle. However, when im logged in, after about 45 seconds - 1 minute max, my connection percentage in the top right corner of the screen drops by 15 or so % per second, til it hits 0% and then i get disconnected.

Its been like this for a week now, people say congestion problems, click retry and you'll get in. But even once im in i have problems. FFXI has never done this to me before.

My version is current, and i had no problems updating, but its logging in thats the problem.

Checked my settings, nothing has changed. WHY AM I GETTING THIS ERROR MESSAGE?!?! 

Warcraft 3, WoW, MSN, Mozilla all work fine, no disconnection.

I did a search in google, i've found old posts like these that sound like my problem:

http://www.vanadiellobby.com/cgi-bin/ya...=1122034546

http://vnboards.ign.com/ffxi_tech_...04549/p1/?4

http://www.ffxionline.com/forums/fre...1160-a.html

PLEASE HELP TECH SUPPORT!!!!!!!!! I got no help at alakhazam, just views. I need input.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish I could help because I've had similar problems with FFXI. Back in the dark ages they released a pre-Chains of Promathia patch that caused the seems problems for me. Have you installed the Wings of the Goddess expansion?


----------

